# DVD Thoughts



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey guys, so I'm thinking about buying the following DVD's but not all at once. LOL! I'd just like to hear your thoughts on them, as I don't want to buy them and be disappointed.

*Bridget Carlsen's DVD on motivation
*Janice Gunn's Problem-Solving DVD

Are there any others out there you guys would recommend?


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

What kind of training do you like doing? Agility? Tracking? Obedience?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Try renting them from BowWowFlix.com first. I have both and I like them both, but have heard a couple people who aren't that thrilled with them. Not exactly sure why.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have both & love them both  But if you rent them, you can see if watching them addresses what you would like to see.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hmm, that Bowwowflix is a VERY cool website! What does Janice address on her DVD?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I really liked Janice's DVD's. If you want to learn about Bridget's method of jackpot training then the whole series is great. If you aren't so much interested in the jackpot training there are still bits and pieces throughout that you can pick up but the focus is on her jackpot method.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I rented Sandra Ladwig's DVD series from Bow Wow Flix and I really liked it. There were a lot of ideas on there that I hadn't heard anywhere else.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh and I've very excited because I have heard so many wonderful things about Sylvia Bishop and I just got two of her DVD's in yesterday!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Oh and I've very excited because I have heard so many wonderful things about Sylvia Bishop and I just got two of her DVD's in yesterday!


Sylvia is great! I've been to a couple of her seminars. Listen close...She is very hard to understand (at least for me), very thick accent.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I too like Sandra Ladwig. I have her series as well. Very in depth.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I joined BowWowFlix.com as well, I think it is much cheaper in the long run, and if you really like the DVD you could buy it after.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hmm...

I'm not really interested in the whole jackpot training method, just not my style and I've got enough of the not wanting to be excited about going into the ring as it is! I think with her not wanting to be there and only think about the cookies until after could stir up more problems!

I guess I'll look into Janice's other DVD and maybe think about getting it. 

Sandra Ladwig is in my area...and I think she can be pretty harsh with her dogs. Not sure how to describe it...I will be seeing her tomorrow at the Specialty I imagine..but I'll take a look at what other people do in the ring.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

What all are you showing in at the specialty?


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Nothing...just going there to watch.  Skipping school is healthy haha! I'll be also helping out some handlers with grooming and what not. That way I can learn and help Linda show her dogs. =]


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

sounds great, I hope you have a good time!!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Thank You! I may take some pictures of Obedience...sounds like fun to me!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm leaving for a Linda Koutsky seminar tomorrow :


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

YAYY!!! Have fun! =] Let us know how it goes!

I'm thinking about going to her in a few weeks...I'm a club member and there are working spots left. Hehe. =]


----------

